# Coffee shops in Croydon



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm heading to Croydon for the weekend tomorrow and am likely to be there or in the Beckenham area quite frequently over the next couple of months. A quick search didn't turn up any recent threads on this so I'd welcome recommendations. I'll be staying near the station if that helps. Food recommendations welcome too though I have had a look on Trip Advisor in that regard. Thanks.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dan1502 said:


> I'm heading to Croydon for the weekend tomorrow and am likely to be there or in the Beckenham area quite frequently over the next couple of months. A quick search didn't turn up any recent threads on this so I'd welcome recommendations. I'll be staying near the station if that helps. Food recommendations welcome too though I have had a look on Trip Advisor in that regard. Thanks.


Smoothbean round the corner from East Croydon station in Dingwall Road is well worth a visit. Go after 2pm if you want a V60 or aeropress.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks, according to Google Maps that's a 15 minute walk away.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Had a gorgeous flat white at Smoothbean on Friday. Lucky I did as it's closed weekends. We went to Crushed Bean in Croydon this morning which was pretty decent. I went to Kernel brewery and Brew by Numbers today and had a lovely flat white which tasted remarkably like hot chocolate. I now need to find a good coffee shop for breakfast tomorrow either near Eltham Palace or on the way to there from Croydon...


----------

